# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  How Americans got stuck with endless drug commercials

## Member11



----------


## Ironman

Considering how much many Americans want a "quick fix" for this and that, it's not a surprise.

We have enough chemicals in us to be legally declared pharmacies these days.

----------


## Otherside

> Considering how much many Americans want a "quick fix" for this and that, it's not a surprise.
> 
> We have enough chemicals in us to be legally declared pharmacies these days.



Don't think it's just American's that want that. A lot of people do. 

Unfortunatley though, even with psychiatric medication, it's not a quick fix. Most antidepressants take a few weeks at the least to begin to have an effect. _If _ they have an effect.

----------


## Ironman

> Don't think it's just American's that want that. A lot of people do. 
> 
> Unfortunatley though, even with psychiatric medication, it's not a quick fix. Most antidepressants take a few weeks at the least to begin to have an effect. _If _ they have an effect.



...and that is if the meds are on target.  Usually, there is still an adjustment.

----------


## Member11

> We have enough chemicals in us to be legally declared pharmacies these days.



You might want to look up the definition of chemicals again as humans, animals and the earth is made up of chemicals, but not because of drugs.

----------


## Ironman

> You might want to look up the definition of chemicals again as humans, animals and the earth is made up of chemicals, but not because of drugs.



I wanted to use the word "pharmaceuticals".

----------


## PinkButterfly

I hate commercials so happy Netflix has NONE!  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

I've known several people (including myself); that have widely benefit from hearing about a med on the TV, and have been life saving. Yes, it's odd we have these AD's, but lots of these meds aren't given out like candy, and it's a sit down discussion with the doctors. I'll bring things up to my Doc I find online or on TV, we'll discuss them and see if they will work with me.

----------

